# Bastante Update



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Read a report that Legacy boated a 137" blue marlin already this morning!! That's big girl!! Assuming that's the short measurement, what do ya'll think she'll weigh?


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Eric said:


> Read a report that Legacy boated a 137" blue marlin already this morning!! That's big girl!! Assuming that's the short measurement, what do ya'll think she'll weigh?


800


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Fish*



Eric said:


> Read a report that Legacy boated a 137" blue marlin already this morning!! That's big girl!! Assuming that's the short measurement, what do ya'll think she'll weigh?


If it's healthy it could break the current State Record of 876 lbs. I guessing and hoping she is pushing 900.....


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

My phone app says 800 with an average girth. A fat one could easily be much heavier


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Good for them. Great group of guys and one of the best Captains around. I hope it's a new state record. Way to go Kevin and Crew!


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Hope it's true, that's a great group of guys.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

It is true, they should be at dock around 1pm.

Way to go Deerman and crew.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

What phone app gives proper length to weight estimates? All I have been able to find online are estimates measured from the tip of the lower jaw to the fork in the tail. 137" is to the tip of the bill I am assuming.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

**** that boat catches alot of fish!! They have been on fire the past couple years. I can't freaking wait to hear what that pig weighs....gonna be really close to the record!!!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

makoclay said:


> What phone app gives proper length to weight estimates? All I have been able to find online are estimates measured from the tip of the lower jaw to the fork in the tail. 137" is to the tip of the bill I am assuming.


Most measurements are to the lower jaw. 
the app is called Marlin size. You can put the girth in but it will give an estimate with just the length.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

makoclay said:


> What phone app gives proper length to weight estimates? All I have been able to find online are estimates measured from the tip of the lower jaw to the fork in the tail. 137" is to the tip of the bill I am assuming.


137 Short length. That's measured from the tip of the lower jaw to the fork in the tail. My guess this fish is 950+ and I sure hope she breaks 1000lbs. All depends on how fat she is!


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

Legacy knows how to report a billfish measurement. 137" must be LJFM.  **** what a pig.


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

State Record 876.50 lbs and says it was 158" it doesn't say if that was overall length or short length. I guess we will see. What ever she weighs out at one hell of a fish!!!!!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

tombomb said:


> State Record 876.50 lbs and says it was 158" it doesn't say if that was overall length or short length. I guess we will see. What ever she weighs out at one hell of a fish!!!!!


If it was 156 lower jaw it would have most likely been a grander. I think state records post total length. If I remember right I read in Marlin Mag that the general rule of thumb on granders is 155" with standard girth to get to 1,000 lbs. There have been some granders that were considerably shorter though.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

tombomb said:


> State Record 876.50 lbs and says it was 158" it doesn't say if that was overall length or short length. I guess we will see. What ever she weighs out at one hell of a fish!!!!!


Texas does measure the entire fish. That is why the state minimum length to keep is so much longer than the federal


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*???*

Without a doubt that is one nice fish. I do have a question....what determines a "state record" if the fish is caught in "federal waters"?


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

Then is should be very very close!!!!! I hope we can find one like that next week!!!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.wlox.com/story/25717544/843-pound-blue-marlin-caught-at-billfish-classic

"The 126-inch long, 843.7 pound fish was reeled onto the Iona Louise after a three-hour fight in the open waters. Hebert was credited with the third-largest catch ever recorded in the state of Mississippi."

Kevin's fish is almost 1 foot longer - certainly could be a state record! I thought there may be a Texas state record marlin caught this year with all of the large fish coming to the scales in the last 12 months across the Gulf.

Both Iona Louise and Legacy are longtime Hilton's subscribers - congrats Kevin and crew!


----------



## Shuff05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Since everyone is shooting out guesstimates, I'm gonna say......896lbs and a new state record!! Congrats to the legacy either way.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats Kevin and Crew! Hope she makes a grander for them.. 72" G- should do it! Sure hope it makes that 1000 for these guys. Either way that's a toad! Brett Holden


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

The app arrears to be way low without a girth. I put in 112 that we caught and it 436 the fish really weighed 493. This is going to be good.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats to Kevin & Cameron they have been dialed in the last couple years. Who wants to guess what they go for at Poco?


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Aggie Bill Collector said:


> Who wants to guess what they go for at Poco?


Scary thought!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Aggie Bill Collector said:


> Congrats to Kevin & Cameron they have been dialed in the last couple years. Who wants to guess what they go for at Poco?


They're gonna sell for more in Poco than they'll win in Basante!


----------



## REHAB (Nov 20, 2006)

*PIG!*



broadonrod said:


> Congrats Kevin and Crew! Hope she makes a grander for them.. 72" G- should do it! Sure hope it makes that 1000 for these guys. Either way that's a toad! Brett Holden


dito...congrats again to Capt & CREW...Takes a team to catch a fish!!! :smile:


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Wow thats a heck of a fish.. waiting impatiently for the weigh in.. 
Congrats to the crew!!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Job well done to Team Legacy. Hope it makes the mark for them.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow!!! Waiting patiently!!!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Crew*

That crew is almost entirely from Tiki Island, great friends and neighbors. Congrats Capt. Kevin and the entire Legacy crew. The tape at Pelican Rest shows the fish to be 900-950. I agree if you are going to break the State record make it a grander....


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

I saw a post on Facebook with he fish said 972 pounds


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

New record I guess.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's photo


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome fish! Congrats to the crew!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

WOW!!! What a fish. Congrats guys!


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats guys that's a stud


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't think that one is going to have any girth issues, fish of a life time.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow! Shatters state record and **** near a grander!!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Another


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Weight confirmed?


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow !!!! Conrats !!!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow that is an awesome fish. Congrats to everyone involved


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*Heii yea!!!*

That's sooo AWESOME!! Big Congrats to George, Capt and crew!! Way to get it done:work::work: Pretty work fellas....just up'd the ante for the million dollar prize next week.....Good Luck!


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow congratulations guys that's a heckuva good fish


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty work boys. I helped offload the old record. Sorry to miss this one. Capt Johnny would be proud! That is Bastante!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

freaking awesome


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Congrats! Awesome fish! Just one good meal away from a grander!


----------



## Marlinchaser21 (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome job guys!!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

amazing. WOW.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats, amazing catch.


----------



## moodymarlin (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations, she's got curves!


----------



## capthiball (Aug 16, 2005)

*Awesome catch*

Congratulations, I want to here the story.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I didn't read this entire thread but the report I got was 972lbs and yes, a new record.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That is amazing. Great job and congrats to the crew.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on the fish of a lifetime!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Did they give any idea of an area, just curious. Probably not, due to all the big tourneys coming and don't blame them for not saying.

Congrats on a Great fish.


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

*Record*

Congrats to the Legacy team for one beautiful fish. I've spoken to the owner of the Defense Rests and now previous state record holder and he said congrats as well. Good work guys.....


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow!! Great job!


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

972 I heard, is a new record. What a great catch. Happy for the Legacy.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Way to go Kevin and Cameron. Very proud of you guys and thank you for all the help you have given me. Wouldn't be in the position I am without your advice. I'm so happy for you. What a beast.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh and I feel sorry you guys next week at the Calcutta


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow, congrats to the Legacy!


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

Colin told me 20 min to the gaff and 20 min to boat her. World class crew. This calcutta next week is gonna be ridiculous.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell of a Fish! Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Pic I received via text by today


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Congrats!!!*

That is an awesome fish and one hell of a way to break the record!!! ​


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know who was the angler?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Fish, Congrats Capt. Kevin and the entire Legacy crew.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Great fish! Congrats


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Anymore to the story? Did they get back to fishin or start partying? Can't remember if it's aggregate or just biggest....Be really cool if the owner was in the chair.....Congrats again to everyone onboard!!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

What a beast! Fish of a lifetime! Congratulations!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

donaken said:


> Anymore to the story? Did they get back to fishin or start partying? Can't remember if it's aggregate or just biggest....Be really cool if the owner was in the chair.....Congrats again to everyone onboard!!


From the HBG website:

Legacy weighed their blue. New pending Texas State Record at 972lbs! Congratulations to Capt. Kevin Dearman, Owner George Gartner, *Angler Richard Richardson* mate Cameron Plaag and Legacy Fishing Team. Awesome!!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

texas32 said:


> From the HBG website:
> 
> Legacy weighed their blue. New pending Texas State Record at 972lbs! Congratulations to Capt. Kevin Dearman, Owner George Gartner, *Angler Richard Richardson* mate Cameron Plaag and Legacy Fishing Team. Awesome!!!


Sooo cool!! George throw the hook? Hat off guys!!


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Been lucky enough to fish on the Legacy a few times. George Gartner and his crew are a great group of guys. Capt. Kevin has really been on some monster fish. Cameron is a hell of a deckhand. What a way to break a record they deserve it.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

They got back to fishing yes


----------



## salt walker (Jan 11, 2010)

What an amazing catch! Well earned by a seasoned, experienced team and to catch it in the Bastante...Awesome!!! Hope you guys make it for TIFT this year Kevin.


----------

